# What kind of HDTV do you have and what made you buy it?



## LanMan (Sep 9, 2011)

I am going to buy a flat HDTV in the next month or so and am doing a little resarch by reaching out to opinions that I respect. 
So what kind, what features, how big, refresh rate and all that jazz.

This will be a christmas present from me to me and my PS3, and my family
By the way it will be 40"+
I really like my dad's 46" Sony Bravia


----------



## twistedvine (Sep 9, 2011)

42" Vizio 1080/60hz
for my room size it is the perfect size, the price was crazy low (costco) $399.

Didn't want to spend too much because the technology is always changing. Have had the tv for over 2 years and still love it. Vizio recieved really good reviews for the price.

Best of luck

btw...the picture is crystal clear from all angles


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 9, 2011)

52" Sony Bravia in our living room. We love it. It's like having a movie theater in your home.

20" Vizio in our dining room. It's ok.

32" Samsung and 32" Sony Bravia in our bedrooms. Both are nice TV's.

Larry


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 9, 2011)

We have a few of the Samsung Flatscreen tv's (I'm not sure the sizes) and they have been great! We had a few tv's before that only lasted us a year (Panasonic and Sony), we've had both of these Samsungs for a few years and they have worked beautifully!


----------



## BobF (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/PN59D550C1FXZA

I love it!!


----------



## joea132 (Sep 9, 2011)

Panasonic viera. I got the same one as the previous poster for the same crazy price. I play xbox on it and watch movies. I bought my parents a 50 " (I think) for cheap also. We've never had problems and love them both. 

Samsung I have heard does not have a good reputation for repair parts.


----------



## abigtroutt (Sep 10, 2011)

Samsung 55" LED 1080p, 240hz, 3D 7900 Series, Built in WiFi
Whether you are viewing a premium-quality 2D picture or seeing incredible 3D depth, images are breathtakingly real in Samsung Full HD. Enjoy superb 2D 1080p clarity with Real 240Hz refresh rate technology, deep rich blacks with Ultra Clear Panel and detailed contrast with advanced dimming technology. Samsung 3D utilizes active shutter glasses which is the only way to experience 3D in Full HD 1080 (when coupled with a 3D source such as a Samsung 3D Blu-ray player or a Full HD broadcast from satellite or cable providers). Samsung 3D TVs also offer a unique feature that allows you to intensify your 2D viewing experience by upconverting it to immersive 3D.

I LOVE THIS TV!!! It has all the features I wanted. We have the Xbox and Wii hooked up to it also. Xbox rocks on it and blue ray player blows you away! Now I'm waiting for Xbox in 3D!! I've waited all my live for this baby!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

58" Panasonic Viera (THX Certified) in the den. Love the pic on the plasma for movies and sports. Much better off center viewing as well. Have new Yamaha V671 AV receiver with Bose 5.1 surround sound for movie night. 

Master bedroom has a 42" LG LCD. This guy is getting old now but the picture is still amazing so have not upgraded him. He has speakers on the entire sides (top to bottom 3" on each side) so the sound on this TV is amazing compared to the tinny sound that all the rest of the TV's today have. No real need for any sound bar etc on this guy as the sound is just that good all by itself. 

Those new 1" thin LCD's are looking pretty sweet I have to admit. This LCD is about 4-5" thick!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2011)

Recently bought a 32" Samsung at Sam's Club. Decision process took into consideration: Price, owners' reports, physical size (had to fit into my existing TV Armoire), Price and Price. This is my first HDTV and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## deboard (Sep 10, 2011)

46" Sony Bravia, very happy with it. I did prefer the Samsung in the store though, and I have had a couple of samsung lcd monitors that were fantastic. 

Why did I choose the Sony? It was about 500 dollars cheaper than the samsung. Of course that was when a 46" cost at least $1000, much cheaper now. 

If I were buying now, I would probably go with the led tv, generally brighter and better picture than a traditional lcd. 

Stay away from plasmas, they generally have a short life before they start going downhill. Look fantastic at first though.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea, we'll have to agree to disagree with that statement. My Panasonic Viera plasma is now 3 yrs old and the picture is still just as amazing as the day it was un-boxed. Its on about 5 hours a day during the week and about 10 hours a day on an average weekend. If I replace the LCD in the MBR it will be another Panasonic plasma.



deboard said:


> Stay away from plasmas, they generally have a short life before they start going downhill. Look fantastic at first though.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Yea, we'll have to agree to disagree with that statement. My Panasonic Viera plasma is now 3 yrs old and the picture is still just as amazing as the day it was un-boxed. Its on about 5 hours a day during the week and about 10 hours a day on an average weekend. If I replace the LCD in the MBR it will be another Panasonic plasma.



When do you have time to make wine???
Larry


----------



## BobF (Sep 10, 2011)

Plasma is the Bees Knees!!!!!


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Yea, we'll have to agree to disagree with that statement. My Panasonic Viera plasma is now 3 yrs old and the picture is still just as amazing as the day it was un-boxed. Its on about 5 hours a day during the week and about 10 hours a day on an average weekend. If I replace the LCD in the MBR it will be another Panasonic plasma.



We have a Viera 55" plasma we bought about 9 months ago. It'a a great unit! 



BobF said:


> Plasma is the Bees Knees!!!!!



+1 and we love ours.


----------



## LanMan (Sep 10, 2011)

The replys are great everybody, keep 'em coming .
I think I am tossed up between a sony bravia and a samsung.
This is almost as bad as buying a car


----------



## LanMan (Sep 10, 2011)

Arent plasmas hard to watch during the day or in a brightly lit room? Or is that an old wives tale?


----------



## deboard (Sep 10, 2011)

I was warned off of plasmas by two friends that had them. So I certainly don't have personal experience. Both of them had significant picture quality loss over the first couple of years. Both were pretty high end TVs, but I'm sure there are just as many stories with no problems out there as well. I'll certainly defer to those that have owned them on this one. Did not mean to offend the plasma owners!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

You notice I only said the TV was "on" ....... Often its just background noise while we go about our everyday lives. 



Larryh86GT said:


> When do you have time to make wine???
> Larry


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 10, 2011)

LanMan said:


> The replys are great everybody, keep 'em coming .
> I think I am tossed up between a sony bravia and a samsung.
> This is almost as bad as buying a car



Go to Sam's Club and see the TV's they have. More TV's than there are cars on the car lot.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

I have about 24 linear feet of south facing glass along our den area. At certain times of the day/year the glare can be bad. If that happens we have cellular blinds that we can lower that will cut the glare but let some light in. LCD with its "matte" type screen is certainly easier to own in a brightly lit room during the day time. 

But come nighttime which is movie time in our house plasma is pretty hard to beat. My SWMBO and I are big into Fantasy Football so tomorrow is a big day that we will both be tuned into the NFL Redzone channel for a good 4-5 hours!



LanMan said:


> Arent plasmas hard to watch during the day or in a brightly lit room? Or is that an old wives tale?


----------



## Flem (Sep 10, 2011)

LanMan said:


> The replys are great everybody, keep 'em coming .
> I think I am tossed up between a sony bravia and a samsung.
> This is almost as bad as buying a car



You can't go wrong with either one of those.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You notice I only said the TV was "on" ....... Often its just background noise while we go about our everyday lives.



I don't have to do that - I'm married.


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 10, 2011)

LanMan said:


> Arent plasmas hard to watch during the day or in a brightly lit room? Or is that an old wives tale?



Not at all! Ours is easy to see anytime. We love to watch movies on it in 3-D.


----------



## Bobp (Sep 19, 2011)

we have a 46" insignia...LCD..from best buy...it's ok... but i'd love to upgrade and give it to the kids as a game/movie tv..


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 19, 2011)

56" Samsung DLP - at the time - produced a better picture than the LCD. But since then the LCD has a higher hertz for a better picture. When I upgrade I will go with an LCD - will stay with Samsung though - love their TV's..


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Yea, we'll have to agree to disagree with that statement. My Panasonic Viera plasma is now 3 yrs old and the picture is still just as amazing as the day it was un-boxed. Its on about 5 hours a day during the week and about 10 hours a day on an average weekend. If I replace the LCD in the MBR it will be another Panasonic plasma.



I too have a 50 inch Panasonic Viera with panasonic surround sound that is three years old. No picture problems and off center viewing is great.

We have alot of windows in the den and have to pull some of the blinds during the day.

I am well satisified with it. Prices have dropped dramitically since we bought it 3 years ago from Sam's Club.


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 13, 2012)

I was looking at the 70" at sams and best buy and to me they both had terrible motion blur, I'm used to a Samsung 55" DLP and was figuring with It being around 4 years old that tech would be better, at both places they had the 120Hz on display (stupid). So I'm still watching a 40some" while I wait for a suitable replacement for the DLP.


----------



## Flem (Mar 13, 2012)

I would think that, at 120 Hz, the blur would be minimized. Maybe it's because it's a 70 inch screen.


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 13, 2012)

They make a 240hz too, why wouldn't that be the one on display to show everyone how good they look. I'm not going to order something that expensive without seeing it first and I refuse to pay that much for motion blur. I was all excited to get it, got the most perfect spot to wall mount it, then I got to the store and was so bummed.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2012)

I have s 52" sony. Thing is amazing. 

For a good price on TVs, you really should shop around. 

In my experiences, though, I have found Walmart has the best deals.


----------



## LanMan (Mar 13, 2012)

Well since I started this I guess I should say that I went with the sale at WalMart and got a 47" Vizio 120Hz 1080p for $689 on sale. Bought it last weekend and have yet to take it out of the box. I will be bringing it home this weekend to KY


----------



## diggerdan17 (Mar 17, 2012)

We purchased a Sharp Aquos 60 inch LCD at Christmas and its an amazing television. Everyone who drops buy and watches it says great things about the quality and clarity of the picture. And Sundays just got better as Nascar looks so good in high Def.


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 18, 2012)

diggerdan17 said:


> We purchased a Sharp Aquos 60 inch LCD at Christmas and its an amazing television. Everyone who drops buy and watches it says great things about the quality and clarity of the picture. And Sundays just got better as Nascar looks so good in high Def.



Thats what I was looking at the Sharp Aquos 70", thanks digger maybe I can still hold some hope. Could have been someone didn't have it set right or a customer was messing with the setup.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought by Samsung at Sam's (where else?) and it ws less than $400. In 1976 we bought a 19" Zenith color and it was $429, which would be over $1700 today. Amazing.


----------

